# Remington Growled



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

sounds like you were the only one who was finished playing and ready for bed. What you describe sounds like an "Invitation to Play", rather than an act of aggression, to me, anyway...

sarah


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Was he growling at something you had done, or at a noise elsewhere? And was it a don't-DO-that growl, or just a mild grumble? My two grumble at the cats nearly every night - as long as they are quiet about it I barely notice now - but I have known dogs who got very bossy with their owners about bed etiquette. Given Remington's care of you, though, I would wonder if he was picking up on something healthwise - or it could be as simple as that there were traces of a nice taste on your hand, and he hadn't finished!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

This was a full out I am going to rip your face off poodle snarl. I have never had him do this to me. My first thought was my BG, and it was okay. It was totally out of character for Remi. Sarah I hope you are right that it was a "I want to play" and I didn't get it. FJM, perhaps he was very interested in the lotion on my hand and I was taking it away from him. When I first rescued him, we worked through some food agression issues, but that has been years ago.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Poodle Knows Best*



sweetheartsrodeo said:


> You have head that old adage "mom knows best". Well last night/this morning it became poodle knows best. I have some how managed to get sick, a cold or allergies... something... Between you and me, I thinkI got it from the doctor's office. This child climbed up on me to see what I was watching on my kindle and sneezed all over me. I was so grossed out, and then his mother came over and says "aww he likes you"... my first thought was, well I don't like him... but never the less despite my bath in anti-bacterial hand gel, I am still sick... Anyways, last night I felt like total poop... Remington must have agreed, as when I went in and went straight to bed. he kept bringing me boxes of anything he could reach. I had crackers, granola bars, a bag of chips, and at least four bottles of water. He was so proud of himself that he was bringing me something I couldn't fuss at him. None the less I got up and made some soup. He kept sniffing it and looking at me like "I don't know if this is okay for you to eat". He must have been right, as I was super sick a little bit later. As I am sitting on the floor in the bathroom thinking if I ever see that kid again I am going to kick him (joke), Remington is sniffing me and putting his nose to my forehead. Oh wow... Really Remington just leave me alone... I thought, but could never say that to him to hurt his feelings. All night he checked on me, my sweet poodle had very little sleep. When I woke up coughing he woul sit up next to me and just look at me. When the alarm went off, I got ready to get up and he put his little paw on me like, you don't need to go to work... Now that I am here, and sound like I swallowed a frog and feel like I have been hit by a truck, I have to admit, my beautiful wonderful poodle really did know best.


Sweetheartsrodeo;
I am not one to excuse growling, but something alerted Remington---your vitals or something with your health or an outside intruder or something---and I am waiting and listening for your "Poodle Knows Best" to let us know.
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! That does sound out of character for sweet Remie! Especially if it was a "real" growl! 
Hope you figure it out.......


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I too would wonder if he wasn't trying to tell you something....his efforts before didn't work, so he moved on to something bigger and more obvious. Did he show his teeth or just a big loud growl? I doubt he would do that simply because you said it was bedtime and quit petting him, especially since he hasn't displayed that behavior before.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe you should look around in case he heard something and he is trying to tell you.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

All the same...I would kind of watch for other signs of bossiness. It might be something you have to address later, if he shows more signs of becoming a little bit bossy with you. Or others!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am baffled. Got home a few moments ago and he is going nuts. He has nipped me twice runs from room to room barking then will stand less than a foot from me growling and snapping. I just called the vet and talked his wife into sending him over to see if Remington is hurt in someway. Thank goodness for being friends with Sandy!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very odd. I wonder if he has an ear infection.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know what to make of this. Keep us posted.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, what strange behavior! I would be willing to bet something is wrong. Keep us updated!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, now it's starting to sound more and more like a physical problem he doesn't know how to deal with. Please let us know what the vet says. My thoughts are with you, I know this must be hard for you to deal with.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Vet Help*

So glad that the vet could come over and help! Sending you a hug---HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Hopefully it turns out ok, let us know how it goes!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Might be worth getting a full check on thyroid if there is nothing obviously wrong physically - I've read that subclinical hypothyroidism can cause sudden onset mood swings and aggression.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Robert (our vet) came over and looked at him, nothing wrong. He did want to take a few blood samples and will today. He thought maybe there was something in the house that had Remington upset. We went almost to the bedroom and Remington would not let him in... This is normal, Remington will not allow any male beyond the bathroom... Robert sugested we sleep in the guest room and see if the same behavior happened. He wouldn't settle down in the other guest room... He continued to pace. So, again we moved to the office/3rd guest room. He settled down instantly and we both slept in a twin size bed along with two poms. This morning he was a happy boy again. Even running back into my bedroom and lazing around on that bed... I dropped him off at the vet this morning... I will run over at my planning period, lunch and after school to check on my boy. We leave for the farm tomorrow night and he always enjoys that. So keeping my fingers crossed. 
And just in case it was an alert for me, I have a doctor's appointment in the morning  
Thank you all so much for your support!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I was up at 4:15 this morning to check this thread. I so hope that nothing is wrong with either of you. I called my sister (dog trainer) this morning to ask her advice. She thinks he was alerting you to a health problem or you should have a brain scan done on him. She has known of one dog that acted like this , and he had developed a brain tumor. We will hope that is not the case ! But I did want to give you that info. She also said, that if he thinks he is the pack leader, he could have been upset over the correction of not letting him lick your hand and then turning away from him, but she thought that was an over reaction and did not much think that was the issue. Please keep us updated.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Am going to pick up the phone now and ask Robert to do that... My biggest fear is that it is cancer somewhere... We lost my first two dogs to cancer and I would be beyond devistated to lose Remington like that.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

If I let Ginger on my bed and she settles down and I move my legs - she jumps up and growls at me! then she is off!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I just talked to my sister again and gave her more info on Rem. When I told her how he steals food and was getting in the front seat of the car when your mom was trying to get in, she thought that maybe he DOES think he is the pack leader and things have just moved up a bit. She said if the vet finds nothing and you are okay to get him in training right away and make sure he understands that you are in control. She also said he was an amazing dog and super smart... I told her how he was bringing you food and water to the bed. She loved that!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! The first thing I looked for was this thread this a.m. ........saying a little prayer that all will turn out OK. My thoughts are with you.
Hugs,
Molly & Laurel


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok you all, only a poodle owner would laugh. Remington is very happy and doing fine. Waiting for results on blood work. He is apprently happily greating everyone from behind the desk. His little poodle nubbin wagging with his feet on the desk. They did xrays, saw nothing... Sigh, I am happy to hear he is doing well, and very relieved.... They asked me not to come visit as he sang for them for a long while after I left... So I will pick my baby boy up this evening.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Be sure to update us.......something is wrong and he is trying to communicate.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

liljaker said:


> Be sure to update us.......something is wrong and he is trying to communicate.


You are absolutely right, and I am just too dense to get it


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Ok you all, only a poodle owner would laugh. Remington is very happy and doing fine. Waiting for results on blood work. He is apprently happily greating everyone from behind the desk. His little poodle nubbin wagging with his feet on the desk. They did xrays, saw nothing... Sigh, I am happy to hear he is doing well, and very relieved.... They asked me not to come visit as he sang for them for a long while after I left... So I will pick my baby boy up this evening.


Your comment about his singing.....well, that was my Jake. Every vet tech, massage therapist, etc., knew his "tunes" only too well. Funniest was when we were doing underwater therapy after his CCL surgery. He had this adorable gal in flip flops, no less, standing in the tank with him in his life vest, and he wailed the entire time. And she would talk to him, and he would wail back, etc.....same with the message therapist. They adored him, and he liked to communicate for sure!


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

(( That definitely sounds like something medical... Please let us know what the vet says... (((hugs)))


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Hope you get a good report! When I read about him not wanting you in the other two rooms at night, the first thing I thought of is I would be checking under the bed!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Those rooms are the last two on the far end of the house. Both beds are right under windows. In the summer, we frequently sleep on the other end of the house in the sun room, as the people next door party it up at night. Also, it is nice to wake up with the sun rise and swim... Usually when we come home from the farm I see Remington running from room to room checking everything out, but nothing like what we saw last night and the night before. I am anxious to see how blood work goes, and see what if any strange behavior they saw. I am really starting to wonder if it wasn't something with him, but rather the house, or me. I am in hopes that whatever it is we figure it out. I know him, and his behavior and this was just not like him. 

I cannot begin to express my gratitude for your support and your advice. You all really are the best! Thank you!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just saw this thread! Wow, how unsettling that episode must have been. Lots of good input as to what might be going on. Me, I'm thinking there could be a lost ghost, maybe that of a cat, wondering around your place and Remington is just not having it! Not a laughing matter your concern, I know, and I am not really making light of it. It's admirable how quickly you've undertaken action to see that he's okay--even ahead of getting yourself seen to! It's clear you and Remington have a very close and special relationship. I know you'll get this figured out. You're worried about him, he's worried about you. If only you had a common language, besides love that is. Was there by chance a big change in the weather when he went growly? It's been crazy windy here and it weirds Chagall out some, but me more so, always waiting for trees to fall or shingles to fly off the roof. I hope whatever you uncover is readily manageable. I'm keeping a good thought for you both. Take care.:hug:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey y'all you are so sweet. Well, just got off the phone with the vet, and he said everything is normal. Remington is very healthy and happy. Even his teeth look good. His only thought was that "Maybe" I had touched him in a way he doesn't like. For example he cannot stand for his tail to be touched. The person who docked it really did a hack job of it, and frequently he seems to have phantom limb pain if you touch the nubbin. I don't know... Usually when he is sensitive to it, he will climb in my lap and tuck it and un-tuck it until he falls asleep. 

I am going to tackle both back rooms with a fine tooth comb when we get in. Three years ago at Christmas, I was cleaning out the closet in the guest room, and it was very warm I heard a sound to look down and see a very live and active rattle snake. Pest control was called, and they said it was living in the crawl space between the walls of my guest room and the hot water heater... Perhaps you were right about checking to see what could be in the rooms. 

Our weather has been hot and cold, hot and cold. He really only freaks out when we have rain but I think that is more to I hate storms and thunder. 

Another thought Robert came up with was to see if there were drills at Ft. Hood. I live less than five miles from the field, and maybe 10 miles (and that is streaching it) from the main gate. So when something is happening on Ft. Hood it is very possible to hear/see it from my home. 

I cannot even tell you how happy I am that he got a good report and there is nothing wrong with him. I am counting the seconds until I can leave work and go pick him up from the vet office... I think they will be ready for him to come home as well. He raided their cookie jar today when the receptionist wasn't watching and consumed a whole jar of treats... So he is back to being my counter surfing fun loving Reminton for now. I will try to post after we get home if he is acting up, and for sure if I find a live critter... If I do, I am sure that my wonderful friends as far north as Canada will be able to hear me scream


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am so glad that Remi is doing okay, I was wondering if maybe he heard a critter lurking around and was just warning them off. I also think it funny that he didn't want to sleep in the other two rooms. I'm just glad that you both are okay.

Sending you love from Dallas


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, isn't that great that all the testing came up good! Also now you have a baseline of his system in case you're ever worried in the future,...something to compare with. Hope you have a great night tonight


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Remie
I am Sooooooooooooo glad you are OK! It's too bad our dumb humans can't seem to read our minds like we read theirs!!!! It would make things so much easier!

Love & Wet Puppy Kisses,
Molly
P.S. My human sends her regards.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Glad Remington is well. Now you know to look elsewhere next.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

*And the answer is....*

Last night I looked under the beds and all around. The only thing I found, was an empty medicine bottle, that I used to store beads in had been nested by the lovely Rumpus the pom. She believes that her treasures need to be hidden under my bed in the far corner and she tends to get a collection before I take the bed down and have a look. The guest room was another story. Nothing, not even a dust bunny. So perhaps if that was it, it was outside the house that something was disturbing him...Well or so I thought until my appointment this morning. 

I really expected it to be a quick check up and go... Folks I got there at 7:45 this morning, as we being seen by my doctor just a little bit before 8. I walked out of the appointment at 1:00 PM. First off I am fine, but they did find something. If any of you are diabetic, and on a drug call Januvia, please be careful. I have significant kidney damage, and have something called Steven Johnson Syndrome. Most of the time it breaks out on the face, however mine is on my legs, and torso. This is the same rash less than two weeks ago I was given steroids for and being told I was worrying too much. When they looked on the inside, the tissue is burned from the inside out. Both legs are wrapped and being treated as if I had been burned by a fire. Needless to say that I am no longer on the meds. I can only think that when Remington has been digging on the bed by my legs it wasn't to get comfortable... I just didn't get it... His constant sniffing of my legs and body are for a reason. I was telling my doctor about it, and she didn't seem surprised, and pointed out that there are many dogs that can smell cancer... We talked a very long time about treatment from here, and what will happen with the kidney problems. She did tell me that had I left my legs for another few days, I would probably been looking at amputation. 

So, for now I am very sad, almost depressed. Remington and I are going to go lay down for a little bit, and I am going to give him a few cookies for being the best poodle in my world!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, I am so sorry to hear this disheartening news. Obviously, Remington must have sensed something was wrong. So glad you made the doctor appointment, can't even imagine how this whole episode has affected you. For now, rest with your little guy and give him a big hug from Sunny!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the news, but just think if Remi wasn't doing his job it could have played out differently. Give Remi a big Hug for being the super start he is.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

itzfoxfire58 said:


> Sorry to hear about the news, but just think if Remi wasn't doing his job it could have played out differently. Give Remi a big Hug for being the super start he is.


I meant SUPER STAR !!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry about your continuing health problems. Remington is definitely watching out for you!


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow I don't even know what to say. I'm sorry to hear about your health, but how grateful you must feel having this sweet furry four legged angel protecting you!!!! (((Hugs)))


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts to you. I'm so sorry you are having these health issues. I can't get over how wonderful Remington is. You are blessed to have each other.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! Thankful for your amazing dog!!! Sorry that you are having to deal with this. Sending you a hug!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your pain! Thank goodness you went to the doctor. What an amazing poodle you have.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

No doubt about it, your "guardian angel" has four paws.:angel2: I hope with all my might things work out okay for you. Please try to take as good care of yourself as you do Remington, and as he does of you. Wishing you safe and well.:hug:


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Did not see that coming. So sorry you are going through this. Thank goodness for your four pawed guardian angel. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

Sweetheartsrodeo;

Thank you for updating all of us! I have been holding my breath all day, and can now, let it out. Please give that beautiful, loyal, Angelic Remington a big hug from us. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Remi, you are one amazing dog! You and your Mum are going through some very difficult times together, but as long as you keep talking and understanding each other, you can overcome everything together!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, I googled it and Stevens-Johnson is nothing to mess around with. I'm so glad you went in! Hope you pamper yourself this weekend and feel better soon.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been reading this every night, and I'm so sorry that it was something so serious. Also, thankful that Remington alerted you to something. If he does this again, please please go to your doctor first. 
{hugs}


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Last night I looked under the beds and all around. The only thing I found, was an empty medicine bottle, that I used to store beads in had been nested by the lovely Rumpus the pom. She believes that her treasures need to be hidden under my bed in the far corner and she tends to get a collection before I take the bed down and have a look. The guest room was another story. Nothing, not even a dust bunny. So perhaps if that was it, it was outside the house that something was disturbing him...Well or so I thought until my appointment this morning.
> 
> I really expected it to be a quick check up and go... Folks I got there at 7:45 this morning, as we being seen by my doctor just a little bit before 8. I walked out of the appointment at 1:00 PM. First off I am fine, but they did find something. If any of you are diabetic, and on a drug call Januvia, please be careful. I have significant kidney damage, and have something called Steven Johnson Syndrome. Most of the time it breaks out on the face, however mine is on my legs, and torso. This is the same rash less than two weeks ago I was given steroids for and being told I was worrying too much. When they looked on the inside, the tissue is burned from the inside out. Both legs are wrapped and being treated as if I had been burned by a fire. Needless to say that I am no longer on the meds. I can only think that when Remington has been digging on the bed by my legs it wasn't to get comfortable... I just didn't get it... His constant sniffing of my legs and body are for a reason. I was telling my doctor about it, and she didn't seem surprised, and pointed out that there are many dogs that can smell cancer... We talked a very long time about treatment from here, and what will happen with the kidney problems. She did tell me that had I left my legs for another few days, I would probably been looking at amputation.
> 
> So, for now I am very sad, almost depressed. Remington and I are going to go lay down for a little bit, and I am going to give him a few cookies for being the best poodle in my world!


So Sorry to hear this is happening to you. I have been conducting pharmaceutical clinical trials for almost 20 yrs. my specialty is diabetes and 80% of the research I do/have done is with type 2 dm meds. Over the years I've done many studies with Januvia and rashes of any kind are always very closely watched and managed. Although I've seen many other side effects I personally had not seen rashes or Stevens Johnson due to the drug .... Just want to say that If your dm doc is not an endocrinologist u should consider establishing with one.... It can make a huge difference in your care...besides the fact that they live and breathe diabetes, they work very closely with the best specialists in other fields which may need to be included in your care plan. In the meanwhile. Take good care of yourself and give Remi an at-a-boy for alerting you whether that was his intention or not. I know this is easier said than done but think positive thoughts and I'll send some positive vibes your way as well! 

life is funny sometimes... I've been looking to move away from research Bc it is very tedious and stressful work but when i read your post it struck a cord with me. There's a huge soft spot in my heart for diabetes patients. Keep me posted ok?

Jennie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

So sorry about the disheartening news, but wow Remington is one special boy! Thank goodness you have him! Hugs to you both from me and the boys.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Jennie- 

I cannot thank you enough for the work that you do. One of our closest family friends is into the research of different drugs and compounding them... I just adore her and respect her opinions and advice beyond belief. The doctor had another doctor come in to evaluate my legs, as Steven Johnson normally presents on the face. Thank you so much for the advice on the endocrinologist. I have been trying to get into one at SW and haven't been able, but will keep pushing. 

Thank you all so much for your well wish and support. 

Remington and I are walking out the door right now for some fun at the farm! I promise to post pictures Sunday!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

oops, didn't realize this was a whole thread and answered the original post- so deleted it. sorry. (now off to read the thread).

So sorry you are ill, but so glad you went to the doctor when you did. I hope you and Remington enjoy the farm visit!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Indiana said:


> Wow, I googled it and Stevens-Johnson is nothing to mess around with.


I just did the same and I'm still shuddering! Man, what bad luck for the reaction happen, and what good luck to have Remington prevent it from getting worse. Dawg, the things that can happen to a person, and the marvels of a poodle! I nominate Remington for a Poodle Forum Hero Award!:adore:


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow that is scary and I'm glad you found out what was really going on! I'm wishing you a speedy recovery, and a big good-boy-belly-rub for Remington!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Life sometimes throws our worlds out of kilter, but then something/someone comes along and puts us back up on our axis....Remington is your Atlas, he is there to hold you up.
Tonight, when I have my 'talk' with the person 'upstairs' I'll ask for a just a few more favors that include you and your 'world' too!
Hugs from my world to Yours,
Laurel & Molly


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel awful that I missed the updates on this thread (thank you Carleysmom for alerting me of it!). 

Remington is a special dog, and he has one hell of a strong momma. The things you two go through together could move mountains, and I at least can say it moves my heart. 

You two are often in my thoughts and I have even shared a few of your stories with people who have asked me why I think poodles are so amazing. 

Be well.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news. You do have a guardian angle and his name is Remi.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Jan 27, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers being sent your way. So sorry to hear what you are suffering through. What a wonderful friend you have in Remington. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Yikes. I'm glad you caught the issue before it got even worse. Very scary stuff.

I'm also ruefully chuckling that Remi went to the doctor before you did. Ah, the mindset of animal people. We always make sure the furkids are ok before worrying about ourselves. Glad he's in good shape.


----------



## NannyAnnie (Jan 10, 2013)

Big hugs from me and Archie, and a big hug to Remi!, xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It does not surprise me at all that you attended to Remington's health before your own. It is a blessing that you have him watching over you.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Jennie-
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for the work that you do. One of our closest family friends is into the research of different drugs and compounding them... I just adore her and respect her opinions and advice beyond belief. The doctor had another doctor come in to evaluate my legs, as Steven Johnson normally presents on the face. Thank you so much for the advice on the endocrinologist. I have been trying to get into one at SW and haven't been able, but will keep pushing.
> 
> ...


 smiling

Take Good Care!! and keep me posted!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sweetheartsrodeo!!! OMG I am so glad that you have such a wonderful caring boy as Remi! Now if he only spoke clear English this would have been dealt with even sooner! I am always thrilled when I hear the awesome ways our babies can help. I love assistance animals of all kinds, I know they have helped save so many lives and given people lives when no other way for them to function normally existed before. 

Angel and I are sending healing thoughts and prayers to the both of you and believing that you will both come through this closer and even more of a team than ever. May you recover quickly and easily.

I hope that your trip to the farm was a great one.

Blessings to you both.


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Dogs are just amazing - I can't believe this story. Sending lots of good thoughts your way Sweetheartsrodeo.


----------

